# Diy acoustic panels



## game514 (Jul 24, 2012)

Was wondering what kind of material can I get to make some as well as bass traps? Something I can pick up at lowes or home depot?


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Have a look at this thread for starters. http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...coustic-panels.html?highlight=acoustic+panels

It should answer some of your questions.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

About the only thing Lowes or Home Depot will have in stock is house insulation - not the best choice. Most folks use layers of rigid fiberglass panels - like Owens Corning 703. A friend used rock wool that he found locally at a wholesale place. Seems to work well, but is not the best to work with due to skin irritation.

Our friends at GIK offer the 703 and 706 panels for DIY'ers:

http://www.gikacoustics.com/gik_oc700.html

and they are great folks to deal with.

I purchased some of their pre-made traps since things that I make look like things that I made.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

OC 703 and 705 can be found by googling insulation distributors in your state. That's probably the cheapest way to go and will give you the widest selection of product lines --- you can find owners Corning and. Knauf products there... You'll also want to decide how important Eco products (versus those that off gas formaldehyde) are to you and IF the extra cost is worth it. There is a ton of info online for DIY traps. Not to direct you away from HTS... But gearslutz.com has a great DIY Bass Trap / Acoustic treatment section on their site with build threads, etc. You can get a ton of design ideas there --- Ethan Winer from real traps and folks from GIK frequent those forums and they are super accessible and interested in helping folks with DIY projects.

For covering materials, Jo Anne fabrics is a cheap option. They sell the popular muslin fabrics... But also very thin quilt cloth that comes in a ton of colors and very long lengths. Go online, and you can find 50% coupons. Also, I scored some speaker grill fabric there (for about 70%) that made for a great finishing touch on my DIY traps.


It is a journey. And as a DIY project, you can add your own flavor! Take your time and enjoy!!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

^^^ meant "Owens Corning"!


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Not sure where you are located, but I had pretty good luck just using my local phone book and calling insulation supply companies. I found 2 in my area that carried OC 703 in 1" 1.5" and 2" thickness. I would give that a try if you don't want to have it shipped.

If you do not mind shipping, as stated above, GIK carries everything you need and is very competitively priced.


----------

